# Let's make a stunning guitar photo library



## Whammy (Dec 29, 2012)

I really like looking at photos of a guitar at it's best and I'd love to see a collection of photos come together.
I don't know how many times I've searched for guitars online and could only find the stock photos on a white background or less than ideal home photos where the guitar looks questionable.
The idea behind this is to build up a library of guitars so if you type it into the "sevenstring" search you'll get photos that really describe the guitar.

I'm not dictating rules to people but a few guidelines will help keeping this library looking amazing.

*Submit your best photos*
(if you don't think they are your best leave them out)

*Take a few photos to show off your guitar*
(one photo alone can't describe a guitar in all it's glory, but then again lets not go over board. 3 to 5 photos seems like a sensible amount)

*One guitar per post and "make & model" in the title*
(this will keep things organized and if you tag the make and model of your guitar it will make it easy for people to find your amazing photos)​ 
*Non modded preferred *but if modded state the visual differences

So get your guitars out and get your photography game on 

Hopefully if this kicks off it'll become a sticky 

I'll start off in the next post...


----------



## Whammy (Dec 29, 2012)

And here it is with white pickups...


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 29, 2012)

We have this thread already: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...0594-guitar-bass-photography-only-thread.html


----------



## Whammy (Dec 29, 2012)

That thread doesn't match the description I explained in the OP.


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2013)

Whammy said:


> That thread doesn't match the description I explained in the OP.



"* I really like looking at photos of a guitar at it's best and I'd love to see a collection of photos come together.*

Interesting, since the FIRST line in the other thread is:



> [...]I want to make one that's specific to guitars/bass only.


----------



## Whammy (Jan 8, 2013)

^
Did you even read the rest of my post?

There is a huge difference of photos painting a picture of a guitar at it's best, exploring the spaces and keeping to a theme in which the photos are taken.
Photos at a standard that could be perceived as being taken by the guitar companies themselves to sell their guitars.

Tell me how that is the same as generalistic photos *regardless* of quality, blurry photos, bad lighting, dust all over the guitar and random photo after random photo?

Considering this is in the photography section people are having a hard time differentiating between these two mindsets. Which is shocking to say the least.


----------

